# Färöer-Inseln



## ralle (13. Januar 2020)

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mal dieses Gebiet zu beangeln. Ich würde die Fähre von Hirtshals nach Tórshavn (geht 2 Tage) nehmen um mit dem eigenen Auto vor Ort zu sein.

Nun meine Frage hat das schonmal jemand von Euch gemacht bzw. kennt einen der dort schon mal gefischt hat?


----------



## Elmar Elfers (13. Januar 2020)

Jepp, war im Rahmen einer Leserreise vor Ort. Mache ich demnächst noch mal als Beitrag fertig  Schon mal ein paar Infos vorab:
Super spannende Landschaft und raue Inseln. Unmengen an Dorsch, aber keine Riesen. Hauptfisch ist Heilbutt und da gibt es auch echte Riesen. Ansonsten bunte Beute mit Schellfisch, Lumb und Scholle. 
Fährfahrt hattewn wir Glück: null Welle und schön sonnig. Herrliche Fahrt!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (13. Januar 2020)

Mega spannendes Revier - möchte dort auch unbedingt einmal hin. Kennst Du schon die "Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt"-Folge von der Färöer? Da bekommst Du einen schönen Eindruck von der Angelei. Ich weiß, dass es in Vestamanna einen Kutter gibt, der Angelfahrten anbietet. Links kann ich Dir gerne einmal raussuchen.


----------



## ralle (13. Januar 2020)

Ja kannst Du gerne mal machen.
Nach eigener Recherche gibt es auch Anbieter welche Haus mit Selbsfahrerboote (Dieselschnecken ähnlich) mit Echolot&Plotter anbieten.
Soetwas würde mich mehr reizen, da man da doch flexibler ist.


----------



## ralle (13. Januar 2020)

Elmar Elfers schrieb:


> Jepp, war im Rahmen einer Leserreise vor Ort. Mache ich demnächst noch mal als Beitrag fertig  Schon mal ein paar Infos vorab:
> Super spannende Landschaft und raue Inseln. Unmengen an Dorsch, aber keine Riesen. Hauptfisch ist Heilbutt und da gibt es auch echte Riesen. Ansonsten bunte Beute mit Schellfisch, Lumb und Scholle.
> Fährfahrt hattewn wir Glück: null Welle und schön sonnig. Herrliche Fahrt!


Dann mach mal hinne !!


----------



## Timo.Keibel (13. Januar 2020)

https://www.fishingwithblastein.com/

Habe hier noch einen alten Thread gefunden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (13. Januar 2020)

Schreibt mal ruhig weiter, Kollegen - bin ganz Ohr.... 

Ich habe auf der MMAT ein wenig Infomaterial von den Färöern mitgenommen und mehr als bloß neugierig-
nur fehlt es mir an Gleichgesinnten. 

@ralle - sofern du noch jemanden für die Tour suchst...


----------



## flupp (14. Januar 2020)

Meine Frau und ich werden im Juni für  knapp zwei Wochen eine Tour nach Porkerie auf der Färöer Insel  Sudouroy machen. Von der Vorfreude auf die 38 Stunden Fährüberfahrt bis hin zur Spannung des Angelns in einen ganz neuen Gewässer sind wir schon heiß wie die Waffeleisen, Bericht folgt im Juni


----------



## Frieder (11. Februar 2020)

Hallo Leuts,
bin gerade über diesen Thread gestolpert.
Auch ich bin ein begeisterter Freund der Färöer, deshalb fahre ich in diesem Jahr im Juli bereits das 4. mal dorthin. (4 Pers.)
Genauer gesagt auf die Südinsel Sudurøy nach Porkeri.
Und für Juni 2021 habe ich auch schon reserviert. (2 Pers.)
Von dort aus geht es mit einem typisch färinger Kutter zu den ergibiegen Fangstellen auf Dorsch, Leng, Schellfisch ...usw.
Alle Fische dort halten sich unmittelbar in Grundnähe auf, auch die Makrelen.
Hänger sind da eigentlich vorprogrammiert.
Allerdings ist mir und meinen Kollegen in den letzten 3 Jahren unseres Aufenthaltes kein Heilbutt an die Angel gegangen.
Wie schon Elmar schrieb hält sich die Größe der Fische eher in Grenzen. Ich würde mal sagen ... ab und zu ist auch mal ein 5 - 6 kg-Dosch dabei.
Überwiegend wird dort mit Pilker vom treibenden Kutter gefischt.
Einige angeln mit Gewichten über 500 gr .... ich finde ist ne Quälerei.
Ich fange meine Fische überwiegend mit Pilkern zwischen 100 und max. 250 gr und meißt mit nur einem Beifänger.
Wassertiefe etwa 25 bis 50 m.
Will man ins Tiefere muß man schon eine längere Fahrt in Kauf nehmen .... und natürlich muß das Wetter auch passen.

Seit einiger Zeit spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken, daß ich mir auf den Färöer ein Ferienhaus (natürlich von Privat) vom Mai bis Ende September, miete.
Habe aber leider noch nichts preisliches und passendes gefunden.

2 Wochen sind halt doch viiiiiiel zu kurz, um die Insel(n) mal so richtig kennenzulernen,
gute Fangstellen, auch vom Ufer aus, und sonstige Sehenswürdigkeiten zu entdecken.....

Hänge hier noch ein paar Fotos mit an, um allen Interessenten die Färöer ein wenig schmackhaft zu machen.






Torshavn, der Verwaltungssitz der dortrigen Regierung






steil abfallende Klippen





keinen Schritt weiter .... sonst !





Auch so etwas geht einem dort an den Haken....






Typisch färinger Kutter






Gute Pollacks kann man dort auch fangen.






Akraberg, die südlichste Spitze der Färöer






Sumba, auf der Westseite von Sudurøy. Felsig und zerklüftet ... und fast immer windig.






Der Trollfinger und die Schafsinsel "Little Dimun"






Ach solche schönen "Goldfische" kann man dort fangen. Ein herrlicher Tangdorsch.


----------



## Elmar Elfers (11. Februar 2020)

Schöne Bilder von den wunderbaren Inseln   Tangdorsche sehen wirklich top aus. Vom Landesinneren haben wir leider nicht viel gesehen. Waren nur zum Fischen dort und fuhren vom Ferienhaus immer direkt zum Kutter und wieder zurück.


----------



## wasser-ralf (6. März 2020)

Waren schon zwei mal mit Frau auf den Inseln - mit Suchtpotential. Allerdings mehr zum Inseln bereisen und nicht so sehr zum angeln. Aber genau dies würde mich dort auch sehr reizen. Nur vom Preis her ist es gehobenes Niveau. Wie bekommt Ihr das in ein erträglich machbares Preisniveau. Allein die Fährfahrt ist schon recht sportlich, die Unterkunft kommt dann oben rauf. Von einem Mietboot gar nicht erst zu reden.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## nostradamus (8. Juni 2021)

Hi,
hätte schon lust die Insel mal zu besuchen. Vielleicht finden sich ja hier paar leute für einen Ausflug bzw. event. ist ja wo ein Platz frei.
Gruß
mario


----------



## Frieder (8. Juni 2021)

Leider habe ich jetzt schon das zweite Jahr die Reise auf die Färöer stornieren müssen.
Corona ... die Ursache. Schade !
Hoffe, daß im Jahre 2022 alles besser wird.


----------



## nostradamus (8. Juni 2021)

Schade Frieder! 
Habe ja auch eher an nächstes Jahr gedacht. 
Habe gesehen, dass du bei mir aus der Ecke kommst.
gruß


----------

